# scrap load material



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

where can I get some metal shavings to make scrap metal loads. Is there any scenery suppliers that sell this. I stopped at a machine shop but their shavings were long strips. Any ideas will help. Thanks.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Cast iron leaves fine chips when machined find someplace that makes cast pipe or furnace boilers.maybe a shipyard.The long metal shavings are probably from a lathe.Milling machines leave smaller chips.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I made some reasonable looking loads using aluminum foil.........I painted pieces various colors, then threw them in a Bullet food processor I inherited from the kitchen and shredded it, which gave me what looked like the shredded car bodies I see going through here, with paint and shiny metal edges. I cut some foam to fit the car and glued the foil onto the foam, then added some other scrap pieces and some rust weathering.

I plan to try to make some baled scape loads also, since the foil is easy to mold.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a thought...would it be a wise decision having metal shavings around our loco's...


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

MRLdave, could you post a couple of pictures of the scrap loads. Thanks


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Our wheel true machines (used to bring train wheels back into compliance) leave metal chips everywhere. If you don't have any luck in your search I can send you a pick of the chips. How much you looking for?


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry about the size and fuzziness but I think you get the idea.


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Close-up still fuzzy though.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

64conv65hard, that is the same type of shavings I picked up. I will need to cut them and figure out how to glue them in the car to where the cars looks full and no spacing between pieces. I saw somewhere that pencil shavings were painted silver and used as a filler. I am still experimenting. All tips are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've done the shredded aluminum foil when I was younger, used 50/50 water-white glue to glue them into my gondola. When I do it again I'll glue the shredded foil onto painted pink foam cut to fit my gondola so that I can remove it if I wish.

Also read about using old SOS pads. Stretch one out and paint/weather it.

Between the glue, paint, weathering, and flat coat I'm pretty sure any metal shavings will be secured and not pose a risk to our locos.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

64conv65hard said:


> Close-up still fuzzy though.



All you have to do is bag it with some kind of catchy train themed picture and name and sell it on e bay. :thumbsup:

Edit,
A selling point........>"(used to bring train wheels back into compliance)"

Wow, real genuine RR wheel shavings. 
Add that to the description in e bay and you will have all the newbies bidding for a piece of RR history.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Auto repair shop has plenty of metal shavings from the disc/drum lathe.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

64conv65hard said:


> Our wheel true machines (used to bring train wheels back into compliance) leave metal chips everywhere. If you don't have any luck in your search I can send you a pick of the chips. How much you looking for?


How much to ship a couple quart size ziplock bags of those shavings to Chicago?


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

What I have done so far. I got some pencil shavings and painted them chrome. It was the only paint I had at the time. See attached. Next, I will shape a piece of Styrofoam and glue the shavings to it and spray a clear coat over that. More photos as the project develops. Sorry about the large pictures. Will trim down on the next ones.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, it works Tramp, right?
Did you try the way I told you?

I post large pictures too, I must have hit something on my camera and now I can't figure out how to make them smaller.

I just hit the control and the - or + keys to quickly down size the picture in threads where they are too big.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those Chrome plated pencil shavings make
a perfect match of what I've seen in scrap cars.

One extra touch might be to ad 'sprinkles' of 
various colors to your pile...and a wash of some
rust...ground up cars had paint on 'em.

Don


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Big Ed, I did exactly the way you told me to. Thanks for the info.

What I will do is mix in some unpainted shavings and see what that looks like. Maybe it will look like rusted metal.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I really like the pencil shaving idea. Make some good 'hay' for the barn without the paint.

Big advantage of pencil shavings - non-magnetic, non-conductive (no potential shorts or crud in my engines, solenoids, etc.)


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Bob, you are right about the hay also. If I could figure out what to use to compact it into a small square to make a bail than drop some glue on it. Good Idea.

I sprayed some shavings a rust color and will mix it in with the painted one and see what it looks like.

I also picked up a small jar of premium activated carbon from pet smart. I will try to make a coal load with that

I strained some of the material used to spread on the floor to soak up oil and such. Out of a jar of that material, I was able to get large, med. and small gravel. Now I have enough for a couple of loads of gravel.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

thetramp,
Could you post those pics and a quick write up in this forum as well?
http://modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20427

I think a lot of us will benefit from the pencil shaving idea.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Can the Moderators move this thread to the other forum as you suggested?


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

The first load I did tonight was the gravel load. I made a template of the gondola, traced it onto the styroform and cut out the form. The styroform was 1" thick so I cut that in half.









Than I shaped the foam









After the form was shaped, I painted it with Desert Sand paint than dipped it in the gravel. After I dipped it, I soaked it with water & dish detergent than added 50/50 mix of water and glue. After it dries, I will put it in the gondola and see if I was successful.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

The scrap load was the same process as the gravel. I painted the Styrofoam with Steel Gray than dipped it in the pencil shavings. Tomorrow after everything is dry, I will post a pic of the load in the gondola.









And both loads together. I will have to trim the scrap load when everything dries.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

The loads are finished. They could be better however it is my first try at making loads.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I like them both. Did you put a coat of flat on the scrap metal? Looks a little too shiney in the pics to me.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't put the flat clear coat on the loads yet. They are still a little damp. Humidity today is terrible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's about time I emptied the pencil sharpener.
I have an industry, Valley Metals, that can produce
a lot of scrap shipping on my layout.

Tramp that scrap metal load is great. I'm gonna
copy.

Don


----------

